# PC-BSD Jail with MythTV in FreeBSD



## Garibaldi (Sep 9, 2013)

Hello!

I'm rather new to FreeBSD. I am using it via NAS4Free. My intention is using my HP Microserver as NAS including a WHS 2011 Server in Virtualbox and as VDR Recorder. That for I wanted to install MythTV in a jail, which didn't work for me 

Now *I* read that installing MythTV in PC-BSD should be easier; so my question is: Is it possible to run a PC-BSD jail on a FreeBSD basis and if yes, how? Is there a tutorial?

If not, has anyone a similar scenario with MythTV in a FreeBSD jail?

Thanks!
Gari


----------



## SirDice (Sep 9, 2013)

Garibaldi said:
			
		

> That for I wanted to install MythTV in a jail, which didn't work for me :-(


What didn't work out?

I think it'll be easier trying to solve the issues with running MythTV on FreeBSD instead of trying to make kludges (A PC-BSD jail on a FreeBSD guest running on a virtual machine?)  work. Installing things is usually not a problem, most problems start with configuring certain functionality and I'm almost sure a jail in a VM is going to cause more problems than you're trying to solve


----------

